# Safe charger for 10180 li ion batteries?



## robert.t (Mar 19, 2014)

I've been putting off my first forays into Li Ion but when I saw this, I couldn't help myself. I decided I'd better order it before the stock runs out and figure out the charging details later. However, having spent quite some time reading up on C-rates, comparing charger reviews, etc., it seems that it is not easy to find what I want, which is a charger with:

- Proper constant-current (CC) and constant-voltage (CV) stages;
- Safe cut-off with no potentially unsafe trickle-charge beyond the CV limit;
- Voltage cut-off at the right level for 10180 (I haven't even been able to find out what the is!)
- Low maximum current, ideally less than 100ma.
- Ideally, an option to charge to ~80% or whatever level is best for safe storage while not in use.
- Voltage read-out nice but not essential; if it has one it must be accurate!

It seems that finding chargers with the first 2 is easy, but they all put out far too much current for a 10180 to handle. Finding low-current is also relatively easy in the wrong kind of charger, but that's no good for safely charging lithium ion cells. Safety features or the lack thereof is a complete deal-breaker for me, as I don't really have space for a fireproof sandpit to do my charging in.

Also, if anyone knows where I can find a technical spec for the 10180 giving the correct charging voltage & tolerance, that would be a big help in itself. Once I receive the batteries with the torch I will find out what their specific capacity rating is, but from what I've read I'd guess it's about 90mAh.

In an ideal world, I'd also like something that comes off-the-shelf with a warranty and can be bought in the UK, although I'm increasingly prepared to admit that is a pipe dream, so will consider other options. Safety is the number one overriding concern.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 19, 2014)

Try cpfmarketplace and look for cottonpickers, he has some small chargers.


----------



## ven (Mar 19, 2014)

HKJ said:


> Try cpfmarketplace and look for cottonpickers, he has some small chargers.



+1

awesome service,highly recommend,if link does not work you need to sign up as separate:twothumbs
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...l-Worlds-smallest-Li-ion-charger-with-display

Just do you a pic now,not used it yet but got it for 10180 at 60ma




***Just to show size!! its next to an 18650 unprotected cell***,i dont have any 10180 cells yet,still in mail.




As said just to show size of charger,obv not for 18650 cells:thumbsup:


----------



## robert.t (Mar 19, 2014)

I could do with some more information about those CottonPicker's chargers. From the pictures it looks like there is no battery compartment, just a couple of loose wires. That hardly fits my safety criteria because the chances of a dead short occurring by accident are pretty high. I don't particularly want to have to solder on my own compartment, make sure it's all properly insulated and so on - I'd rather it came "ready to go" so I don't have to touch it, in case I accidentally fluff it which again would compromise its safe operation.

So, what am I missing? Are these available as complete, properly insulated units or are they essentially kits?


----------



## ven (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry i presumed you could have got info off link,they have magnets on each end,you connect to cell,on mine it lights red,when charged it turns green.

Other options include digital display ...........

So in short(no pun intended) they stick to cell,and charged via USB other that that you risk over charging as any more than 90ma is too high,like spacers(also used as a cell carry) to fit in your more conventional charger ie xtar/i4 etc will be too higher charge rate........

I struggled myself,cottonpickers is the answer,if not happy with that good luck as there really is not much else if anything.Dave has excellent feedback/following,came recommended to me with the same question.I just go off advice off far more knowledgeable peeps than me.

The one i have is 60ma which dave recommended personally.

As said check his thread out on marketplace,you need to join separate if not already:twothumbs

Will get a pic of instructions


----------



## ven (Mar 19, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## HKJ (Mar 19, 2014)

robert.t said:


> I could do with some more information about those CottonPicker's chargers. From the pictures it looks like there is no battery compartment, just a couple of loose wires.



It is fairly easy to short the charger, but the different length of the wires help a bit in preventing it. The magnets on the wires makes it fairly easy to put on the batteries.
The one I tested worked fairly well, as expected (It is a single LiIon charge chip that does the job and they usual works).

I have seen one small charger more and it had a tray, but I cannot remember the battery size it charges. I believe that it was one of the custom makers that is selling it with their lights.


----------



## robert.t (Mar 19, 2014)

ven said:


> pm sent



Thanks for the information ven, but is there some reason why you didn't post it here publicly? I'm sure that information might be useful to anyone else that may be looking for the same information in the future. I might not have had to start this thread at all if the information in similar past threads I found wasn't so sketchy and potentially out of date.


----------



## ven (Mar 19, 2014)

The reason was i have not asked Davids permission.........simple as that and being a public forum.

I will pm david,if he is happy i will post here then

I agree,i struggled and took some hours into days research,tbh really honest i was waiting for the light/cells and do a thread on it when it comes.........

I will still do that anyway to help peeps out and link davids charger.

Have you signed up to the market place?

If not do it:thumbsup: its well worth it..........


----------



## robert.t (Mar 19, 2014)

HKJ said:


> It is fairly easy to short the charger, but the different length of the wires help a bit in preventing it.



Shorting the charger is one thing, but the bigger risk is shorting the cell. To paraphrase Star Wars, chargers don't blow people's arms out of their sockets when they are shorted. Lithium Ion cells are known to do that 

The main problem is the lack of any insulation around the contacts. Ideally, you want a plastic cradle with the contacts inside like you'd find in a commercial charger. Then the only way of shorting it accidentally is if you put a nail in it or something. Ideally it should also have a closing cover so there's no chance of accidentally dropping something in it that might cause a short.

I have a lot of junk on my desk near my PC, so the chances of the contacts touching something metal is pretty high if I were being careless for some reason. I'm sure I wouldn't be that careless, but I'd rather not give myself the opportunity. It wouldn't be the first time I did something ill-considered while drunk of after working for two days without sleeping.


----------



## robert.t (Mar 19, 2014)

ven said:


> The reason was i have not asked Davids permission.........simple as that and being a public forum.



Fair enough. Hopefully he won't object.



ven said:


> Have you signed up to the market place?
> 
> If not do it:thumbsup: its well worth it..........



Not yet. I've already spent more money than I could afford since I discovered this place. Not in a rush to make it any worse


----------



## ven (Mar 19, 2014)

Just follow instructions and will be fine,as said there is a a substantial difference in length to the wires,you would have to pretty much do it on purpose and have plugged in imho.

There is more risk imo using a normal li-ion charger as at 750ma+ is just too high for the small cell...........

You could find some rubber or silicon socks for contacts of makes you feel happier,but until its in your usb its fine.Obv once in you will have to take care as with any charger to an extent........just my opinion,i have no worries/issues at all,and at 60 pages now on his charger thread it cant be too much of an issue


----------



## ven (Mar 19, 2014)

robert.t said:


> Fair enough. Hopefully he won't object.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. I've already spent more money than I could afford since I discovered this place. Not in a rush to make it any worse



I did pre charger,i had not done my 3 posts to be moderated,so had to wait for that,once done its done,better sooner than later............as it will come in handy and the chargers are very very reasonably priced,if anything the marketplace saves you money!!!! providing your looking at spending in the 1st place :laughing:


----------



## ven (Mar 19, 2014)

David is fine so here is pic




:thumbsup:


----------



## robert.t (Mar 22, 2014)

So, does anyone have another suggestion, or is CottonPicker's the only option?


----------



## archimedes (Mar 22, 2014)

I know of very few other options which would have such a low charging current ... a hobby (RC) charger maybe ?

Here's an informational link ...

http://lygte-info.dk/info/HobbyChargers UK.html


----------



## sassaquin (Mar 22, 2014)

Velenodesigns, a well-known custom flashlight maker in Taiwan, makes a tiny USB charger specifically made for 10180 batteries. His website Velenodesigns(dot)com sells them for $12.99 as an accessory for his Quantum d2 flashlight. 

I've owned one for several years and feel it is well made, very safe and a great solution for charging 10180 batteries.


----------



## ven (Mar 22, 2014)

I found either that or something very very similar but all had sold out,tried for a day or 2 of searching and nothing :mecry:


But no regrets with cottonpickers


----------



## robert.t (Mar 25, 2014)

sassaquin said:


> Velenodesigns, a well-known custom flashlight maker in Taiwan, makes a tiny USB charger specifically made for 10180 batteries. His website Velenodesigns(dot)com sells them for $12.99 as an accessory for his Quantum d2 flashlight.



Now I'm tempted to buy a Quantum D2. It's not as tiny or as pretty as the DQG SPY, but still a nice little light that comes with the charger included for $48. It has quantum tunnelling continuous variability too, something I'm curious to try out, mainly because it sounds cooler than it actually is.

I can't find any more info about this charger or pictures though. How does it compare to Cottonpickers'? In particular, does it leave the contacts exposed when a battery is inserted, or does it have a properly insulated cradle or end caps of some sort? Do you have any specs for the current delivery over time, CC/CV modes, etc.?


----------



## ven (Mar 25, 2014)

iirc the charger is $12 on top of the $48 for light,then cells or trits extra...............still looks a very nice light,maybe another week i might go for a package,up to $77 before post of $3.50

So $80.50 all in providing the locator is an option

Bout £50 of my money,quite an expensive key chain light to get knocked about,i do prefer it to the DQG tbh,looks nicer ,just larger

Getting into my smaller lights


----------



## robert.t (Mar 25, 2014)

ven said:


> iirc the charger is $12 on top of the $48 for light,then cells or trits extra...............



Nope. According to the site, the charger is included. The trits are an extra $17 however.


----------



## ven (Mar 25, 2014)

Ah the extra option under the trits for charger confuses,but yes does say its in the package


----------



## sassaquin (Mar 25, 2014)

robert.t said:


> I can't find any more info about this charger or pictures though. How does it compare to Cottonpickers'? In particular, does it leave the contacts exposed when a battery is inserted, or does it have a properly insulated cradle or end caps of some sort? Do you have any specs for the current delivery over time, CC/CV modes, etc.?



Google " Veleno Designs charger" for images. The charger has a recess for the battery to sit in, so no contacts are exposed. Try emailing Steve Ku at Veleno Designs for specs.


----------



## Launch Mini (Mar 25, 2014)

One light manufacturer that uses the 10180's sold the Nano Charger.
I used that with no ill effects, even though it's charge rate is higher than recommended for these small cells. That charger is meant for the 16430's so spacers are required.
I now use the CP charger and am happy with them ( I have 2).
The output for the CP's can be very low ( depending on which you order).
I use an Iphone plug and stick it in the wall away from everything. With the 10180's they are so light there is no chance they will fall out. I also use the same charger for 16430 IMR's. Never had an issue.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Mar 25, 2014)

I have both (Steve´s and Cottenpickers) both work fine with a plus for Ku´s as the poles are covered. Don´t have any specs but the Ku charger gives a slightly higher terminating voltage and a slightly faster charging time. Hope this helps.


----------



## robert.t (Mar 27, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered up a Quantum D2. I'm not certain that it's as good a charger as the Cottonpickers' one, but it should do the job for now and it looks a bit safer; even with the higher current and terminating voltage, it should still be within the specs for the 10180 since that's what it's designed for. I'm going to look into more general-purpose hobby chargers as a possible step up at some point in the future, but I can take a bit of time to research these in depth.

I got my DQG Spy today, so it'll be interesting to compare the two and see if the DQG stays on my keyring. It's a cool little light, but I'm not overly impressed with the build quality. Nor am I completely convinced it's made of Ti - it looks and feels like Al to me, but I'm no expert.


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2014)

Probably ti coated,congrats anyway,i am still awaiting mine,may go for the d2 at a later date,feel free to post pics of the d2 next to the DQG when it arrives please


----------



## robert.t (Mar 27, 2014)

ven said:


> Probably ti coated



I don't think so, if it were coated I'd expect it to be the same colour as my D25A, but it's not. The description says "titanium alloy" which could mean any small percentage of Ti combined with any other metal(s), really.

i'll try to post a side-by-side when the D2 arrives, although it'll probably take a week or two to get here.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 27, 2014)

I got some of the earlier versions of the Quantum light:


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2014)

HKJ said:


> I got some of the earlier versions of the Quantum light:



WOW HKJ,that is one nice mini line up:twothumbs thanks for sharing the pic

How do you find the DQG HKJ? are you happy with yours?

Thanks ven


----------



## HKJ (Mar 27, 2014)

ven said:


> How do you find the DQG HKJ? are you happy with yours?



Yes, I like it. The mounting of the trit can be discussed, I would prefer to have it more protected.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 27, 2014)

ven said:


> WOW HKJ,that is one nice mini line up:twothumbs thanks for sharing the pic



Nice pics. Have you got the the brass DQG fairy yet?


----------



## HKJ (Mar 27, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> Nice pics. Have you got the the brass DQG fairy yet?



Not yet, but it is on order


----------



## ven (Apr 1, 2014)

Well i got my DQG today and love it so tiny.........








Nightmare :laughing: trieng to get new O ring on.............not easy 










Charger,admittedly not ideal in laptop so set up on side using apple charger so no movement now,before in lapy




Spare cells and case/adapter for charging


----------



## f22shift (Apr 3, 2014)

isn't there a charger that is similar to cotton's? i can't seem to find. and it had the protection if you installed wrong. 

once i fried a cotton charge putting the battery backwards. really good cs and got another.
now, my magnet fell off one of the leads.

i just want to try another one.

i do have the veleno one and it's really high quality.


----------



## SwissJim (May 7, 2014)

Plastic covers to prevent a short?? Putting nails in my charger ACCIDENTALLY? People's arms blowing off?? What am I missing here??!? I watch videos from youtube full of fear porn too. I have taught high school college prep physics... electronics... etc. but really!!! Maybe I am cynical and accept that accidents are a natural part of life, but golly..... I have eight to ten lithium ion batteries floating around, a drawer full of 2 watt blue and green lasers, several Chinese chargers.... and I am still alive. Are you guys a bit paranoid or am I missing information?


----------



## SwissJim (May 7, 2014)

Sorry. Wrong topic. Software glitch. My apologies. Jim


----------



## SwissJim (May 7, 2014)

Plastic covers to prevent a short?? Putting nails in my charger ACCIDENTALLY? People's arms blowing off?? What am I missing here??!? I watch videos from youtube full of fear porn too. I have taught high school college prep physics... electronics... etc. but really!!! Maybe I am cynical and accept that accidents are a natural part of life, but golly..... I have eight to ten lithium ion batteries floating around, a drawer full of 2 watt blue and green lasers, several Chinese chargers.... and I am still alive. Are you guys a bit paranoid or am I missing information? Jim


----------



## SwissJim (May 7, 2014)

Again..... aurgghhhhh


----------



## bltkmt (May 7, 2014)




----------



## robert.t (May 7, 2014)

Someone hasn't been taking their medication


----------



## kreisl (Aug 31, 2015)

There are a couple of 10180 lights now out on the market, flashaholics are aware of DQG lights and Cooyoo/MecArmy/.. branded lights. These lights are shipped with 1 FREE unprotected 10180 battery. I'd love to play with the charging/analyzing of these tiny things in my big 4-bay charger but haven't gotten around to buying such a 10180 combo yet. For charging in a 4-bay charger one would need a dummy cell placeholder adapter spacer extender to prolong the total length to ~34mm because anything shorter than a 16340 wouldn't fit in the bay. By chance i found 2 cute commercial products which should do the trick of extending the total length:


16160 aluminum spacer  
18170 brass spacer 

I love to own accessories to accompany my collection of chargers :kiss:

EDIT: i've ordered 16160 and tested the 10180 charging successfully, see photos in the MC3000 thread.


----------

